# If you must use a boxed spanish rice



## jd_1138 (Sep 26, 2016)

I finally found a decent processed spanish rice product -- La Preferida.  It's way better than Lipton's, Knorr, Goya, etc..  They also make good refried beans.  I'll have to try their other items.  I can make spanish rice from scratch, but it never comes out as good as what I can get at our local Mexican food place.  This La Preferida version comes close.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 26, 2016)

LOL  just goes to show you what I know!  

I always thought Spanish Rice was regular rice with coloured peppers and maybe a bit of salsa like tomato, seasoning added!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 26, 2016)

I've never seen that brand around here.


----------



## jd_1138 (Sep 26, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> LOL  just goes to show you what I know!
> 
> I always thought Spanish Rice was regular rice with coloured peppers and maybe a bit of salsa like tomato, seasoning added!



Yeah that's the basic recipe.    I can't seem to duplicate the awesome flavor of really good Spanish rice.  I think traditionally it was made with a bit of lard.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 28, 2016)

dragnlaw said:


> LOL  just goes to show you what I know!
> 
> I always thought Spanish Rice was regular rice with coloured peppers and maybe a bit of salsa like tomato, seasoning added!




Sort of... but the cooking technique matters, imo.  The important part of to slightly brown the rice first.  But, it's not hard to make from scratch and the cook time is the same as boxed.  here's how I do it:


1 1⁄2 cups long grain white rice
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons butter or oil
1⁄4 cup onion, finely diced
4 ounces salsa fresca (or tomato sauce or finely diced tomatoes and peppers)
2 1⁄2 cups broth (chicken, veggie or even water)
1 teaspoon cumin
1 tablespoon chili powder
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
pepper


Brown the rice in butter or oil for several minutes.
Add garlic and onions and cook for a minute more.
Add all the rest of ingredients and cook, covered for about 15 minutes.
Remove lid and fluff rice and then recover off heat for a few more minutes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 28, 2016)

I make a quickie version by replacing a half cup of the water with a half cup of jarred salsa. Much less expensive than buying boxes of flavored rice.


----------

